# Ear identifications?



## shawnthegoatman (Oct 16, 2013)

How do I get tags for my goats? I need scrapie tags and a Tattoo stamp with ink. What's a good online store for this as I live in CA. Thanks for your help in advance  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are showing Boers they do not need scrapie tag unless going for meat (terminal class)
Premier makes nice tags.
Most of us shop online at places like Jeffers for equipment like tattoo pliers numbers & letters.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tattoo 5/16 inch 
Green ink is best.

Call around to your feed stores and see if they have them or if they can order them for you.

Good place to order Tattoo stuff. Copy and paste to google. It should be the first link to click on.
http://www.jefferspet.com/small-animal-tattoo/p/0030139/

Scrapies California information
http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss/animal_health/scrapie_info.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if all states do this but here in nc we get tags from the USDA for free. For tattoos you can order from a farm store online like Jeffers or something like that.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Most farm stores like Tractor Supply or Southern States sell tattoo kits and ink.


----------

